# αναβιώνω



## Costas (Jul 30, 2010)

ΛΚΝ:
αναβιώνω [anavióno] P1α : για ήθη, έθιμα, τάσεις κτλ., επαναφέρω κτ. που είχε εγκαταλειφθεί, είχε ξεχαστεί ή είχε ατονήσει: Tο έθιμο του βλάχικου γάμου αναβιώνει στις μέρες μας. [λόγ. < αρχ. ἀναβι(ῶ) `επιστρέφω στη ζωή΄ -ώνω σημδ. αγγλ. revive] 

Από τη μια το ορίζει σιωπηρά σαν μεταβατικό και από την άλλη δίνει παράδειγμα όπου είναι αμετάβατο. Το ΛΝΕΓ, αντιθέτως, το δηλώνει ρητά και μτβ. και αμτβ.


----------



## nickel (Jul 30, 2010)

Το ΛΚΝ δεν έχει καλές σχέσεις με τις μαγικές λεξούλες _μετβ_. και _αμετβ_. (έτσι στο ΛΝΕΓ). 

Στο _ζωντανεύω_, ας πούμε:
1α. επανέρχομαι στη ζωή· ανασταίνομαι: _Οι νεκροί δε ζωντανεύουν, δεν ανασταίνονται_. β. ανακτώ τις χαμένες δυνάμεις μου, εκδηλώνω περισσότερο έντονα σημεία ζωής· (πρβ. αναζωογονούμαι): _Με τις πρώτες βροχές τα ξεραμένα δεντράκια πήραν να ζωντανεύουν_. γ. επανέρχομαι στη συνείδηση, στη μνήμη κάποιου: _Ξεχασμένες μνήμες ζωντάνεψαν πάλι_. 2. ζωντανεύω κπ. ή κτ., κάνω να ζωντανέψει, να αποκτήσει πάλι ζωή, υπόσταση ή ζωντάνια· (πρβ. _αναζωογονώ, ανασταίνω_): _Προσπάθησαν να ζωντανέψουν τα παλιά τους έθιμα_.​
Είναι λίγο αστείο που στο (2), ο ορισμός αρχίζει με κάτι που θα έπρεπε να είναι δείκτης, π.χ. μέσα σε παρένθεση «(ζωντανεύω κπ. ή κτ.)», ή στη θέση του θα έπρεπε να υπάρχει απλώς η ένδειξη _μετβ_. Έτσι, σαν πρώτο μέρος του ορισμού, είναι απλώς αστείο, να εξηγείς το _ζωντανεύω_ με _ζωντανεύω_.


----------



## Costas (Jul 30, 2010)

Σωστά μιλάς, αλλά στο αναβιώνω τα πράγματα είναι χειρότερα, γιατί υπάρχει λάθος/ανακολουθία/αντιφατικότητα.


----------

